# Knipex in Canada



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey all I just joined your site and am finding that lots of you guys like knipex. So the search starts. I live in western Canada (Alberta) and can not find Knipex anywhere. Next week I am traveling to Eastern Canada (Toronto). I know I can find Knipex stuff on line but I am not interested in paying shipping. Does anyone know a place that carries this line in Canada?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. There are a ton of members on here from Canada that will be able to answer your question.


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum. There are a ton of members on here from Canada that will be able to answer your question.


 Thanks, the one item that I really want to try besides the linesman are the pliers Wrench. Has anyone worked with this tool? http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd like to know too. I guess if not you could just order online from some place in the states like http://www.chadstoolbox.com

I know of a good place that sells Gray Tools and Wera screwdrivers you're interested.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Punch in; Knipex Tools Canada.


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I'd like to know too. I guess if not you could just order online from some place in the states like http://www.chadstoolbox.com
> 
> I know of a good place that sells Gray Tools and Wera screwdrivers you're interested.


 Gray tools I have. Who sells Wera? Don't you have Lowes Canada out there? Do they carry Knipex like the States?


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Punch in; Knipex Tools Canada.


 Thanks oldtimer. I tried that with very little luck. Do you know something I don't?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked up my pair in the states. They arn't available in Ottawa.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jose said:


> Thanks oldtimer. I tried that with very little luck. Do you know something I don't?


 They are supposedly sold by Lowes, but I was there ( Orleans ) and I did not see them, Also Sears is supposed to sell them too, But again at Carlingwood they said no. I think, you may have to order them on line. :no: SORRY.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> They are supposedly sold by Lowes, but I was there ( Orleans ) and I did not see them, Also Sears is supposed to sell them too, But again at Carlingwood they said no. I think, you may have to order them on line. :no: SORRY.


Weird dude. I live in Orleans.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Well there's a Lowe's near me, which I don't go to very much because I try to go to Rona when possible(they're Canadian)...but I'll check if they have Knipex tomorrow because I have to grab some potlights. I do know they carry Pass & Seymour devices, which is one compelling reason to go.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought my Knipex cutter in the 'states at a Lowes' in Virginia. I went to a Lowes' near me (Mississauga, Ontario) and couldn't find them. I have every intention of buying a PILE of Knipex tools when I'm down in Virginia again next week.

Mike


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

lowes in canada is klein for their tools

ive seen wera at ideal supply, connected to a napa autoparts store

as well, fyi, napas screwdrivers are made in germany by witte, blue and yellow handled, but no robertson, of course

the wera set at ideal had both robertson drivers

ackland-grainger has wera as well


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

if you want to feel your butthole pucker, check the prices on knipex on the ackland-granger website

there is a A-G just down the road from me in newmarket


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> if you want to feel your butthole pucker, check the prices on knipex on the ackland-granger website
> 
> there is a A-G just down the road from me in newmarket


 lol I know about the prices at A-G. They are crazy. I'll never purchase anything from them.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a thought but check Ebay. I know a lot of those guys ship free. I don't know if that applies to Canada but it's worht a look.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

You can pick up Knipex at Torbram Electric Supply. http://www.torbramelectric.com/
If they don't have stock, they can order whatever for you. You can also get them at Acklands-Grainger. Their catalog prices are HORRIBLE! But if you have an account, it's alot less.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Jose said:


> Gray tools I have. Who sells Wera? Don't you have Lowes Canada out there? Do they carry Knipex like the States?


Sorry, I forgot to answer your question...the only place I've ever seen Wera at is Concord Hardware which I first discovered when I was the "shop gofer" picking up and delivering stuff. I bought an insulated set there, which had a green, a red, a philips 1 and 2, and two flats plus a wall-mount rack. Later I went back and got insulated 3/8, 1/4 and 5/16 nut drivers.

That place also has what appears to be the entire Gray catalog in stock. I have to say Gray stuff is pretty boring looking but the quality is high. The cutting edge on my Gray needle-nose pliers gives the sharpest, crispiest cut I've ever felt. I wish my Ideal linemans felt like that when they cut something. Gray makes a high leverage 8.5" linemans plier with a spring

PS I just looked at the Acklands Grainger site for the first time. YIKES!!!!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Jose said:


> Thanks, the one item that I really want to try besides the linesman are the pliers Wrench. Has anyone worked with this tool? http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500


 Get yourself a couple pairs of the cobras. They're the best pliers I've ever used.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> Get yourself a couple pairs of the cobras. They're the best pliers I've ever used.


Do you find it annoying to have to press the button to adjust the jaw size every time you need to use them? As opposed to just opening and sliding like regular Channel Locks?

I noticed Knipex also makes the Cobramatic that automatically adjusts itself to whatever you're working on. I wonder if that is effective in real life. Has anyone here used them?


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

jay_bolton said:


> You can pick up Knipex at Torbram Electric Supply. http://www.torbramelectric.com/
> If they don't have stock, they can order whatever for you. You can also get them at Acklands-Grainger. Their catalog prices are HORRIBLE! But if you have an account, it's alot less.


 Who are these guys? I see they have two stores in my city. Do they sell over the counter or do you need an account?....


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

Jose said:


> Who are these guys? I see they have two stores in my city. Do they sell over the counter or do you need an account?....


The company I work for has an account with them. They're probably middle to large in Ontario. They seem to have branches everywhere in southern ontario which come in handy when you do commercial maint. Less stock to carry. And yes they do cash sales without an account.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

felo screwdrivers at cummins hydraulics, there is one on my street, 3 minutes away 
very nice screwdrivers

they also had these really nice jet screwdrivers, comfortable handle similar to wera with a metal end cap, they were BEEFY screwdrivers, but seemingly gray and jet are made in asia somewhere


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

KMS Tools sells wera and Knipex tools. Personally, considering the online msrp prices of Canadian distributor type places (places where the only way to get the actual street price is to have an account) I just buy all of my more expensive tools off of eBay.


----------



## tshumate (Jul 29, 2010)

You can now buy Knipex at Westburne Electric and KMS Tools.


----------



## Jose (Jun 21, 2010)

tshumate said:


> You can now buy Knipex at Westburne Electric and KMS Tools.


 WESTBURNE!! In canada?  I hope your right we get alot of stuff from them.


----------



## tshumate (Jul 29, 2010)

They are now stocking 7 sku's at all branches in the west. If they do not have what you want, ask them to order it.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

If somebody has already submitted this answer sorry. I am just trying to help. I have found Knipex is carried/ orderable on the snap on truck along with Bahco and Blue Point, but they may not be cheap, I haven't checked the price. I just picked up a nice set of insulated linesman's pliers at lowe's in the states. Wonering are they up to the Z462, or NFPA 70E standard, they are good to 1000v and are IEC approved?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Jose said:


> Thanks, the one item that I really want to try besides the linesman are the pliers Wrench. Has anyone worked with this tool? http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1500


I have a few pairs of the Cobra pliers.
I have had them for over 10 years.
I will never go back to Chanelock.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I have checked at lowes in London Ontario and most of the good knipex tools are there and the insulated ones are about the same price as non insulated Klein tools.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Lowes up in Newmarket carries maybe a dozen different Knipex tools. Havent seen anywhere else that carries them in store. I'd prefer using ebay anyways, as even with shipping I can find very good deals.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Jose, Westburne here in Grande Prairie carry knipex


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Dude stay away from Knipex. I'm extremely disappointed.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jza said:


> Dude stay away from Knipex. I'm extremely disappointed.


Ive got no complaints, they're half the price of Kleins over here and last just as long, I use the holes in my Klein cushion grip strippers for cutting plate screws which might be the secret to their longevity.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

jza said:


> Dude stay away from Knipex. I'm extremely disappointed.


 I have had very good luck with Knipex. The only failure I've had was a pair of lineman's pliers (side-cutters) which chipped when I used them to cut fish-tape. My Knipex Cobras I will probably never give up...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I will never buy another pair of Knipex pliers. In less than 6 months of only really using them on wire, the cutting edge is dulled out. Visibly flattened. Stay away.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Don't they have a warranty? I've had about 6 pairs of Klein side cutters (diagonal) all gone dull and 3 pairs of linesmans kleins also in the past 10 years, now I have converted over to knipex.... Likeing them so far. Klein is getting too expensive with worse warranty an their products have deteriorated in quality, been a fan but losing interest.


----------

